

Show HN: Split Optimizer – Affordable visual A/B testing tool - jpancik
http://www.splitoptimizer.com/

======
jpancik
Hey guys!

I decided to create Split Optimizer to fill a gap (I think) in A/B testing
services with low, affordable costs for small businesses and bootstrappers
(like me).

It is very simple to integrate into your website and start testing straight
away. If you want to see how simple it is, just check out this video I made
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_eUmBK-
Oak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_eUmBK-Oak)

Pricing is simple: first 10,000 page views are on me, after that each 5,000
views are just for 1$. No scammy fees for over usage, one simple formula.

Please email me at juraj@splitoptimizer.com, or comment here. Any suggestions
are appreciated!

------
peacemaker
Hey, nice tool. I especially like being able to click on the elements and edit
"in-page". I've been building AB Press Optimizer
([https://abpressoptimizer.com](https://abpressoptimizer.com)) which is an A/B
testing plugin for WordPress and have been considering adding similar
functionality. Is it just Javascript or are you using a library? Anyway, good
luck with it!

~~~
jpancik
Hi peacemaker, thanks for the feedback! It is just Javascript with Sizzle for
jQuery like selectors.

------
sdickert
Will be trying it this week on my site.

